
A Rebuttal: The Lifestyle of the Professional Magic: The Gathering Player - minimaxir
https://www.reddit.com/r/magicTCG/comments/58slc5/a_rebuttal_the_lifestyle_of_the_professional/
======
minimaxir
Original (satirical) article which this is referencing:
[http://sperlinggrove.blogspot.com/2016/10/the-lifestyle-
of-p...](http://sperlinggrove.blogspot.com/2016/10/the-lifestyle-of-
professional-magic.html)

